# Best Skyline in South Asia



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Please vote for the best skyline in south asia!



1.Mumbai










2. Karachi










3. Dhaka










4. Islamabad










5. Kolkata



6. Bangalore










7. Colombo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I need more pictures to make a decision, I really dont know this cities. Colombo and Karachi seem to have nice skylines but I bet Mumbai is impressive.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont like any of them, at least at the photos. Hope Im wrong.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Colombo









Karachi


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

I think Mumbai is the only city with something worthy of being called a skyline, though Mumbai's skyline is far from impressive.

Also, this is IMO the wrong section. It should probably be in the "Urban Hall of Fame" section.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Actually, I think colombo, karachi and dhaka also have an urban skyline!


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> I think Mumbai is the only city with something worthy of being called a skyline, though Mumbai's skyline is far from impressive.
> 
> Also, this is IMO the wrong section. It should probably be in the "Urban Hall of Fame" section.


True. Is there a skyline in Navi Mumbai? And are they considered two completely separate cities?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I think Ill go for Colombo.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Mumbai for sure!!!! :applause:







:horse:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Navi Mumbai has some tall buildings, but nothing worthy of being called a skyline. Its considered a separate city.



siamu maharaj said:


> True. Is there a skyline in Navi Mumbai? And are they considered two completely separate cities?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## insomniac00 (Jul 12, 2008)

karachi and colomobo....lahore skyline looks more like banglore's ....mumbai yea a lot of buildings..but must say not impressive..id rather have a ciity with lesser buildings but that do not look like run down rotting structures. never the less all the cities are great


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

insomniac00 said:


> karachi and colomobo....lahore skyline looks more like banglore's ....mumbai yea a lot of buildings..but must say not impressive..id rather have a ciity with lesser buildings but that do not look like run down rotting structures.


I don't know - the new ones are pretty decent, many are world-level.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

The pictures posted of the cities are quite outdated, at least as far Indian cities are concerned. As others already pointed out, Mumbai would have something which can be called a skyline if you look at the recent pictures.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Karachi


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

And this is kolkata's new erupting skyline!


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Mumbai's rising skyline can be seen in these pics:


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Banglore new skyline!


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

*Little bit of Bangalore*


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Karachi's new Condo skyline!


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

*MUMBAI*

Mumbai Residential Towers:









Commercial Skyline









Mumbai's Colonial Skyline









Mumbai's Suspension Bridge


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I think out of all the cities in South Asia, Mumbai is the only one with a skyline.

The tallest building in Mumbai is 65 stories tall. The tallest building in every other South Asian city is around 20-30 stories tall. Other South Asian cities are all low-rise spread out metropolitan areas.

MUMBAI:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Unglys skylines!

I prefered Mumbai!

sorry,my bad english!


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

SO, in conclusion. I think the best skyline in south asia is in Mumbai

For now


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mumbai is really dissapointing, for such a big and important city in one of the Worlds major economies is depressing. The buildings are dull and boring. I think that the big cities of Brazil, Russia and China (the other BRIC´s) have much better skylines than Mumbai.

Deffinately Colombo is more impressive, not only because the architecture and arrangement of buildings but becuase its a much smaller city.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^Colombo skyline’s high-rises can be counted on one finger. Mumbai is a much much bigger city and its new skyline – in contrary to the old one which consists of only concrete buildings - has started rising only from the past few years. It will take few more years for us to see the result of the construction boom which is going on right now.

Mumbai


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Not much point in this thread. Anyone knows Mumbai has the best one. Even though it very unorganised. Though I don't think at any point of time anyone was planning a skyline.


----------



## mountainia_peak (Aug 8, 2009)

Mumbai obviously...


----------



## suldailhaimoveis (Aug 15, 2009)

1.Mumbai


----------



## skydrill (Sep 22, 2009)

HOW COME NEW DELHI AND ITS SUBURBS ARE NOT THERE IN THE LIST????


----------



## skydrill (Sep 22, 2009)

NEW DELHI PHOTOS-
http://images.google.co.in/imgres?i...ne&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1T4RNWN_en___IN300&um=1 :&


----------



## skydrill (Sep 22, 2009)

1.COLOMBO(FOR BEAUTY)
2.MUMBAI(FOR SKYLINE)
3.KARACHI(WELL-PLANNED)
4.NEW DELHI(MODERN)
5.DHAKA(FOR DENSITY)
6.BANGALORE(ELEGANT LOW RISE BUILDINGS)
7.LAHORE(SEXY)
8.ISLAMABAD(BEST PLACE TO LIVE IN)
 ;$


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

mumbai for sure. bot none of the presented skylines can be called impressive. there is much to do.


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Mumbai has the better skyline but very ugly buildings. But Kolkata,Karachi and Colombo are catching up.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Mumbai is the biggest city, so yes mumbai

But in all seriousness i dont find any of the skylines here really good, most countries in africa have better skylines

Though i really do love Islamabad as a city, one of the most beautiful cities i had visited once.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't argue with you there, Mumbai's skyline is nothing special yet. But has many supertalls u/c and on the way -

*Copyright Dev K @ flickr.com*









*Copyright pras.sp @ flickr.com*









*Copyright amolkotwal @ flickr.com*









Copyright Four Seasons









Copyright angeleyes19_84









Copyright sarit_mishra


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Did this thread really need to be bumped?


----------



## gnzlnho (Jan 23, 2010)

Taugh huh... none of this cities are familiar for me


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Skyline*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Skyline*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Skylines Of Karachi City Pakistan*


----------



## josephantony (Oct 11, 2010)

*madurai,tamilnadu,india,asia,world,universe.*


----------



## josephantony (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## josephantony (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## arquitekto (Jun 12, 2009)

Mumbai


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Skylines Best in South Asia*


















http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d140/karachipics1/KarachiCityscape6.jpg



































Karachi Port Skkyline
















Karachi Municipal Corporation


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi Skyline*


----------



## Haseeb shahid (Aug 18, 2010)

I think Karachi is only well planed beautiful city in south asia and it has more beautiful and modern buildings then any other city in south asia and many modern buildings are also under construction in Karachi. Mumbai has more tall buildings then Karachi but they ugly.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

skydrill said:


> 1.COLOMBO(FOR BEAUTY)
> 2.MUMBAI(FOR SKYLINE)
> 3.KARACHI(WELL-PLANNED)
> 4.NEW DELHI(MODERN)
> ...


pfft - Colombo is under represented in South Asia. For a population of 1 million, I think Colombo hands down, has the best everything in South Asia. The skyline is a lot more planned - instead of the Alice and the Wonderland effect in Mumbai. 


Vesak festival @ Beira Lake by John-H, on Flickr


Colombo Night Scape by Dr. Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


Dulplicate by zafarali, on Flickr


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

mumbai by far has the best skyline in south asia.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

+1


----------

